# 6NH to 6NS - no office,one phone but audio streaming works



## wiggis (Jul 20, 2014)

madvad said:


> I'm having similar issues with my F80. I removed/added 6NH/6NS and then coded the HU_NBT. I think the coding worked as I have the office menu option and enabled telephone 1/2, audio, office options in BT settings. However, neither my iPhone 5S or 6 (iOS 8.0.2) have the office option available in BMW's phone options. Both phones have the sync contacts and send notification options enabled. Not sure what to do at this point.


Nothing... known issue with iPhone 5 integration.

I recently moved to iPhone 5s at work (from BlackBerry) and I have to say that it is a frustrating toy. I have a personal Samsung Galaxy S3 and prefer it in every way ......

In this instance, the problem is your toy phone, not your car.


----------



## pezza72 (Sep 18, 2014)

Anyone know how I can download e-sys?

Tried scouting around and the only link that sounded relevant to actual download was a dead link


----------



## wiggis (Jul 20, 2014)

pezza72 said:


> Anyone know how I can download e-sys?
> 
> Tried scouting around and the only link that sounded relevant to actual download was a dead link


Ask ShawnSheridan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pezza72 said:


> Anyone know how I can download e-sys?
> 
> Tried scouting around and the only link that sounded relevant to actual download was a dead link


I replied to your PM.


----------



## pezza72 (Sep 18, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> I replied to your PM.


Great! Thanks Shawn


----------



## val3ntin3s (Dec 28, 2005)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need Enhanced Bluetooth in order to have Office. It is easy to fix via coding if you have NBT Head Unit, which comes with Navigation Professional.
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7


just what I needed. thank you as always shawn! :thumbup:


----------

